# Personal Chef associations..



## chefness86 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello everyone!!! I'm new to this website...I've been in the restaurant industry for about 13 years now. But I'm in the middle of starting my own personal chef business. Those of you who already are personal/private chefs...are you part of an association? If so, is it worth it becoming a member of one? Which one is best?? Or am I better off doing everything all on my own??

 Thanks!!!

  ^___^


----------



## chef matt74 (Sep 18, 2015)

Chef Ness,

I made a phone call to APPCA (American Personal & Private Chefs Association) on 09/18/2015 at 3:45pm, and the woman who answered stated that her husband and her are going bankrupt with the organization.  So be wary of joining them, whereas, you may not be getting your money back if they declare bankruptcy.  

Best, 

Chef Matt


----------

